
[pdf] Haskell sucks - iamkeyur
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40457956/haskell_sucks.pdf
======
jasode
Fyi, the cutesy title doesn't make it obvious but the bulk of the slidedeck is
about explaining 2 concepts: Monads and Lazy Evaluation.

